# Zoll AED Plus



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL. Around 55 seconds it calls the shock a "treatment". For some reason that just seems really funny to me. (And that may be because it is 01:45 and I am on my 4th run so far this shift)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ha! I am tired. Forgot the link!

<embed src="http://paramedictv.ems1.com/player.swf?key=C8C1B3857AC77DFA"  width="430" height="370" wmode="transparent"><br><center><font size="-1">ParamedicTV is powered by <a href="http://www.ems1.com">EMS1.com</a></center></font></embed>

Can one of you mods embed that? I have none of the posting controls available for some reason.


----------



## s4l (Oct 15, 2009)

Link doesn't work.  I tried to take the URL out of the embed code and it's "unavailable."


----------



## JDH (Oct 16, 2009)

http://paramedictv.ems1.com/Clip.aspx?key=C8C1B3857AC77DFA


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks!                                                                                         

I had been awake for like 30 hours, I was sitting at the hospital waiting for my partner to finish his report, and while I thought the vid was cool, I couldn't figure out for the life of me how to imbed the stupid thing!


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 16, 2009)

I just have to point out how stupid I think that is. They make a big deal about how the pads are connected together making it easier to place them. So what do you do when you come accross someone who is smaller than the average patient?

Looks to me as if the big connector in the middle would interfer with cpr, and what if a sternal IO was needed? Do they expect you to rip off the pads?

Just looks stupid to me, and I'm curious to know what you guys think?


----------



## JDH (Oct 16, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> I just have to point out how stupid I think that is. They make a big deal about how the pads are connected together making it easier to place them. So what do you do when you come accross someone who is smaller than the average patient?
> 
> Looks to me as if the big connector in the middle would interfer with cpr, and what if a sternal IO was needed? Do they expect you to rip off the pads?
> 
> Just looks stupid to me, and I'm curious to know what you guys think?



I think it would work well for the average person who does not work in EMS, and has minimal first aid training/experience…


----------



## redcrossemt (Oct 16, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> I just have to point out how stupid I think that is. They make a big deal about how the pads are connected together making it easier to place them. So what do you do when you come accross someone who is smaller than the average patient?
> 
> Looks to me as if the big connector in the middle would interfer with cpr, and what if a sternal IO was needed? Do they expect you to rip off the pads?
> 
> Just looks stupid to me, and I'm curious to know what you guys think?



On our rescue trucks, we use the Zoll E Series with the CPR Stat Padz. These have a sternal pad with the CPR pad connected to it, and the apex pad is separate for placement as needed. The cool things for us are instant CPR feedback - there's a graph that shows compression depth and whether or not you are fully recoiling, as well as feedback on your rate. Note that this is also recorded and can be printed or saved with the EKG and other data. It also has "See Through CPR" which eliminates the artifact of CPR, so we always see the underlying rhythm - no need to stop CPR to analyze. 







The Zoll can also use the pads displayed in the video. They are called the CPR-d Padz and are targeted to the civilian population. They are supposed to make it impossible to apply the pads wrong. They also have the CPR "puck" and provide verbal feedback on depth, rate, and recoil during compressions. Kinda cool. Unfortunately, as far as I'm aware, you can't separate the pads for huge people...


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah... good for the public... bad for EMS


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 17, 2009)

...the red cross now has a dummy that is used for people who are FR/EMT that is a dummy with a computer that plugs in that measures the speed and compression ratio. That's whats good for EMS... training dummies. If you have a medical licence... you should be able to know how to do semi accurate CPR with good rate and compression.....



... unless your Michael Jackson's personal cardiologist..... then you do the compressions on a bed.


----------



## ceej (Oct 17, 2009)

Funny you should post this, we JUST got these AEDs to replace our Lifepak 500's.

Everyone hates them. I expect an uprising soon.

Nothing instills confidence in your abilities to a family watching you work their loved one like your Fisher Price AED.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 17, 2009)

ceej said:


> nothing instills confidence in your abilities to a family watching you work their loved one like your fisher price aed.



wooooot!!


----------



## redcrossemt (Oct 19, 2009)

You know, I was once like many, and very quick to put down the Zolls and their "Fisher Price" look.

I now share my time between a Zoll M-Series CCT monitor/defibrillator, a Zoll E-Series monitor/defibrillator, and work with a fire department that uses the AED Plus. I have no real qualms. (Well, except the ECG cable is hard to disconnect on the E with the factory cover/carrying case.)

As I said before, we have two excellent features you won't see elsewhere - instant CPR feedback, and see-through CPR. 

I can guarantee you that while I know very well how to provide CPR, I get many more correct depth compressions, full recoil, and the correct rate when I have feedback guiding me. Even if you can do perfect CPR on a manikin, do you think your CPR is perfect 15 minutes into CPR during the intense code situation at 3am with family standing behind you?? 

We also spend a lot less time off the chest because we longer have to stop CPR for rhythm checks.

After all that advertisement for Zoll, I'd like to say that I still like the Phillips MRx best.


----------



## Micro_87 (Oct 19, 2009)

i lost it at the end when it said good compressions....the AED is cheering you on lol


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Oct 19, 2009)

Micro_87 said:


> i lost it at the end when it said good compressions....the AED is cheering you on lol



Thats what did me in.

I agree that it would be much better suited marketed towards the public, instead of EMS. I do like the idea of the CPR feed back. Maybe because I haven't been able to do actual CPR, but it doesn't sound like a bad thing to have anywhere, at the pro level or amateur level. Like redcrossemt said, "do you think your CPR is perfect 15 minutes into CPR during the intense code situation at 3am with family standing behind you??"

It does look too much like toy for my liking though.


----------



## nomofica (Oct 26, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> ...the red cross now has a dummy that is used for people who are FR/EMT that is a dummy with a computer that plugs in that measures the speed and compression ratio. That's whats good for EMS... training dummies. If you have a medical licence... you should be able to know how to do semi accurate CPR with good rate and compression.....
> 
> 
> 
> ... unless your Michael Jackson's personal cardiologist..... then you do the compressions on a bed.



Ooooooooooh, too soon?


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 26, 2009)

nomofica said:


> Ooooooooooh, too soon?



possibly?


----------



## High Speed Chaser (Oct 28, 2009)

ceej said:


> Nothing instills confidence in your abilities to a family watching you work their loved one like your Fisher Price AED.



Can I quote that?


instant CPR feedback, and see-through CPR

Wow I would love to have these on hand


----------



## DR_KSIDE (Nov 1, 2009)

We use the AED Plus in our patrol cars on the PD and Zoll E-Series in our ambulances. In the 3 years they have been in service we have used them a total of 5 times, with 3 successful resuscitations. The units have some nice features, they are capable of storing the rythm information and our hospital can retrieve that info from the unit in the ER and look at the rythm when the pads were first applied. I can also use the file and print out the report to use when I and other CPR instructors teach. 
See thru CPR is a wonderful addition when Zoll introduced it and has helped out during a code. As far as the feedback that the machine provides is also helpful so that you are providing the best possible compression depth and rate. 
Oh, and just a note: On the CPR-d Padz the lower pad is removable from the rest of the set for an adjustable placement.

Just applying my two cents.


----------

